# My sr20ve powered NX2000



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Ok, 

If you remeber I owned a 99 sentra se-l automatic. That was given to the wife so that I could buy this nx.

I paid $1000 for this car back in September and it has come along way from the condition I picked it up in .......

I since threw in a sr20ve
Hot Shot Header
2.5" mandrel bent cat-back
2.5" magnaflow straight through ss muffler
act hd pp with street disc
b14- wheels off the se-l
hs cai (second half is not in yet.)


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

NICE!!!! I wont one in my 200sx :fluffy:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

cool does it haul mad ass?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> cool does it haul mad ass?



you would not believe how fast it feels compared to the sr20de
it felt damn strong before I even got the cam activation wires hooked up.


it is a pleasure to drive and has plenty of pep.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Wow! Only comment I have is...DROOL! DROOL! DROOL! Nice!!!

BTW - Nice install thread!!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

nice motor :cheers: :thumbup: :cheers:.......nice car too


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks real good. Us VE peeps gotta stick together.  
You should hide the MSD switches and tell everyone it's the stock motor with a tune-up. :fluffy:


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> Looks real good. Us VE peeps gotta stick together.
> You should hide the MSD switches and tell everyone it's the stock motor with a tune-up. :fluffy:




msd switches were pushed back and I keep my glasses case in there


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

fu***n amazing. i swear my jaw dropped when i saw this thread. i had no idea that u are now throwing down a VE in ur NX2K. very nice job


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

That is definetely one of the best "SLEEPERS" I've seen :cheers:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm coming over for a ride...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> I'm coming over for a ride...




maybe you can come down to the next meet


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

very nice


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Damn its great to look at those pics!!!!!1 suggestion though.Get an Optima and relocate it to your trunk lol.Yeah keep the pics comin


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

beatiful car, the more and more im seein these nice nx's im startin to want one


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

*engine*

the engine that you put in your nx,will it fit in an 91 sentra and what the horsepower and torque ?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Engine Stats:http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=18317
Install:http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=56943


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

cleanb14 said:


> beatiful car, the more and more im seein these nice nx's im startin to want one




Thats what happend to me... I owned a 99 sentra se-l and every meet I went to I kept seeing these nx's with the t-tops off I broke down and finally bought one


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

danifilth said:


> Damn its great to look at those pics!!!!!1 suggestion though.Get an Optima and relocate it to your trunk lol.Yeah keep the pics comin




yeah that is on my list... 


I just got in my springs and struts . I am working on a real header and ecu + MAF next.. Maybe even a test pipe


----------

